# Another Goat!!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Picked up a new girl this weekend as a replacement She is FB an her lines include Eggs, RRD, Remington an Top Brass. Ive been doing alot of culling so I have bought 2 goats in the last two weeks but my numbers are the same. She has width an lenth an thats two things that Im trying to get in my herd. She's five months olds weights rought 65 to 70lds. 

Took me awhile to figure out a name for her. Her sires name is Show Me Boers Read All About IT. So I ended up naming her The Sunday Times an call her Sunday. 

Heres a few pics. She has green on her from the tattoo an she has mud on her cause we have gotten alot of rain in the last 2 days. The pics aint that good cause she still isnt sure we arent gonna kill an eat her.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Aww...she's such a pretty girl. I don't know much about Boers but I love her width and she's got a butt on her hehe.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

She is a pretty girl:sun: It looks like she has a wide chest and back end You should be excited !!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i like her but i think she needs groceries. her body frame is very nice, spoil her rotten!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Congrats!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I agree she needs alil more weight. She is on full feed an free access to hay. She does not have access to browse as she is in a holding pen for 2 weeks then she will have free access to browse as weill.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty girl! Congrats!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

She is s very pretty girl! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice name! I love her super fluffy tail


----------

